# Snow wings for a bobcat plow



## cdqat1432 (Dec 3, 2010)

Has anyone ever made snow wings for a bobcat brand plow? I was looking at my western pro wings and was tempted to make them work. Seems like it would be cheaper than going through all of the fabricating. I know they would help a lot because the s250 can easily push more than 8 feet. Thanks.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Should work


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I ran a pair of sno-wings from ace equipment on my 8ft bobcat plow for 3 years.. worked great!


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I ran a pair of sno-wings from ace equipment on my 8ft bobcat plow for 3 years.. worked great!


----------



## cdqat1432 (Dec 3, 2010)

Is snow wings a brand or do you mean western wings? Thank you.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Sno-wings are a brand. But I believe the op was talking about western wings.


----------

